# More iHobby Expo 2010: Athearn Trains



## Baskingshark (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's more from the iHobby Expo, courtesy of Athearn:

3 Window Cabooses (Caboose? Cabi?)









Mt-4 4-8-2 with Skyline Casing:









SD70ACe & SD70M-2


















Wisconsin Southern Commemorative Box Cars, 50' Evans Double Plug Door Box Car, Wisconsin Southern Commemorative Box Cars & GATC 2600 Airslides









4-Window Caboose & AC4400









And some cool 70's Trackside Semis!


----------

